# Help needed! Teaching in Australia with a Teach First qualification.



## JayshreeB (Sep 1, 2017)

I have recently completed the Teach First programme and plan to move to Australia in December with my partner who has secured a transfer to an office in Melbourne. 

I was hoping to secure my teacher registration before we left however I am having some difficulty. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with teaching in Melbourne with the Teach First qualification? Will they accept it and how can I get evidence of Supervises Teaching Practice? 

I have spoke to a number of people however no one seems to have any concrete details. 

Any help with this is greatly appreciated!


----------

